# My daughter was inducted into the National Honor Society!



## Middleman (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm very proud of my daughter! She is poised and gracious!


----------



## Modbert (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats Middleman. Getting into the NHS is a great accomplishment. Before you know it, she'll be making Dean's List.


----------



## westwall (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations!  That is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 19, 2011)

very ultra impressive


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 20, 2011)

way to go


----------



## Middleman (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks! She's very wonderful! She is responsible and caring. She is studious and mature. I think she's great!


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jan 20, 2011)

Middleman said:


> I'm very proud of my daughter! She is poised and gracious!



I usually think of pride as a weakness but who couldn't be proud of your kid's accomplishments? I feel your elation. Good for her, and good for you. Well done.


----------



## chanel (Jan 20, 2011)

That's wonderful Middleman. Colleges will weigh that heavily.


----------



## editec (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah?

My son has a job!


----------



## Douger (Jan 20, 2011)

editec said:


> Yeah?
> 
> My son has a job!


Sadly, in the nation formerly known as The United States of America, that's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2011)

that is wonderful middleman....

i remember when i was inducted.....back when dinosuars ruled the earth

that never looks bad on a college app


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2011)

do they still have beta clubs and all that?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Granny (Jan 20, 2011)

How wonderful!! Congratulations to your daughter for her accomplishment and congratulations to you for your accomplishment as a parent.  May she have a continued sense of excellence and achievement.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

That's terrific news.  Congratulations.  As someone who also was once inducted into the National Honor Society, it's been my experience that it really jumps out at potential employers on a resume.  Don't overlook this good resume entry.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 20, 2011)

How does the old saying go?

A students work for C students and B students work for the government.


----------



## Middleman (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so proud of my lovely daughter. She is also beautiful, btw. She wants to go into nursing. It pays well, and she can get a job anywhere, which is important to her. 

She's a very caring person as well. And she's level headed. She gets along with others and is not a drama queen.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jan 20, 2011)

Middleman said:


> I'm very proud of my daughter! She is poised and gracious!



I'm very proud of her too, Middleman. And of her role models....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 20, 2011)

Middleman said:


> I'm very proud of my daughter! She is poised and gracious!



As you should be.... BRAVO & tell your daughter we here at USMB are very proud of her as well!

That is awesome man!


----------



## The Infidel (Jan 20, 2011)

Middleman said:


> I'm so proud of my lovely daughter. She is also beautiful, btw. She wants to go into nursing. It pays well, and she can get a job anywhere, which is important to her.
> 
> She's a very caring person as well. And she's level headed. She gets along with others and is not a drama queen.



Just tell her to watch her weight  (see thread below) 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/general-discussion/151615-how-can-a-nurse-be-fat.html

Thats awesome ... my wife is a nurse and she tells me all the time how there are'nt enough "good" nurses out there. Sounds like you lovely daughter will do a great job!


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 20, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> do they still have beta clubs and all that?



As far as I know they still have Phi Beta Kappa and such.

congrats Middleman for your Daughter.
3 of my 5 grandchildren are B and above students.  I know how you feel.
One is just 2 years old though....


----------



## Middleman (Jan 20, 2011)

The Infidel said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so proud of my lovely daughter. She is also beautiful, btw. She wants to go into nursing. It pays well, and she can get a job anywhere, which is important to her.
> ...



My daughter is 5'7" with a model's figure. We are a fit family. She was raised on healthy food, no pop, little junk food.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

Middleman said:


> I'm so proud of my lovely daughter. She is also beautiful, btw. She wants to go into nursing. It pays well, and she can get a job anywhere, which is important to her.
> 
> She's a very caring person as well. And she's level headed. She gets along with others and is not a drama queen.



The apple usually doesn't fall far from the tree.  Sounds like you have done a terrific job raising your daughter.  If she is all that you say, and I'm sure she is, she is a testament to a couple of fine parents.  Again, congratulations.  It's nice to hear a "good" story for a change.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 20, 2011)

Middleman said:


> I'm so proud of my lovely daughter. She is also beautiful, btw. She wants to go into nursing. It pays well, and she can get a job anywhere, which is important to her.
> 
> She's a very caring person as well. And she's level headed. She gets along with others and is not a drama queen.



Of course you are Dad! 

Daughters are the BEST!


And the reason she is successful is because of her parents~


----------



## Madeline (Jan 20, 2011)

This is wonderful, Middleman.  Congrats to you and your wife!


----------



## Toro (Jan 20, 2011)

Congrats!  That's great news.


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 21, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> How does the old saying go?
> 
> A students work for C students and B students work for the government.



I thought it was" A students have teachers inflating grades so they don't get fired by 'no child left behind'?"


----------



## Ozmar (Jan 21, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so proud of my lovely daughter. She is also beautiful, btw. She wants to go into nursing. It pays well, and she can get a job anywhere, which is important to her.
> ...



I say it's a case by case basis. 

My dad helped me out a lot. If I had to rely on my mother, I would have been screwed. All in all, I achieved so much more by being away from my parents.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 22, 2011)

Ozmar said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > How does the old saying go?
> ...



Before the grades are curved, there are no A students anymore so you're right.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations to her and to you for instilling pride and excellence.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 23, 2011)

My 10 year old nephew is being courted by MENSA. Both he and his brother have genius level I.Q.'s but have serious issues with socializing. Sis is of course proud but it's monumentally challenging as a parent, dealing with teachers admins and school board.


----------



## editec (Jan 23, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> My 10 year old nephew is being courted by MENSA. Both *he and his brother have genius level I.Q.'s but have serious issues with socializing.* Sis is of course proud but it's monumentally challenging as a parent, dealing with teachers admins and school board.


 
That doesn't much surprise me.

We can easily see how the *30 point rule makes *communication between people with wildly different IQs very difficult right here on this very board every damned day, too can't we?

You are familiar with the 30 point rule, right?

When people whose IQs are 30 or more points apart, their ability to effective communicate as equals is strained and usually their communication ends because neither of them can figure out what the other is talking about.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 23, 2011)

Not heard of that. Makes sense. I've known Max Beberman's son for over 20 years now, he's a good friend but I swear I can't figure out what he's talking about half the time. He told me when he was a kid, his dad brought home a bushel of apples, feeding them into the garbage disposal and marvelling at the ensuing chaos. Yeah he's eccentric all right lol.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Jan 23, 2011)

>


Congratulations on a doing well to you and her, parenting is an ongoing job but you are getting close to the time when the dove will be released.



I should mention the reality of the future, well at least the reality according to SeaShadow, the reality is that good kids have to start younger setting the tone and develop experiences for a curriculum vitae with an eye toward college applications.  Middle school is not to young these days for a good student to start thinking about the things they need to do with an eye toward college applications.  Not saying that a MSer has to decide on what college they will attend, but it's a good idea - if the student is academically qualified - to take higher level math and any other advanced classes, and to look at participation in clubs or sports.  When it comes to college applications good schools get thousands more applications then they have slots for freshman.  The schools my daughter applied to a couple of years ago would have 15,000-20,000 applications for a freshman class of 3,000-5,000 (or on average a 15-20% admission rate).  A good GPA just didn't cut it as the vast majority of applicants had good GPA's.  So the schools used the "well rounded" student concept as part of the admission criteria including:

1.  GPA of course.

2.  SAT/ACT scores of course.

3.  Academic rigor (a) offered by the school and (b) selected by the student.  The colleges looked at the courses offered in high school and then gauged how challenging a program did the student opted for inducing participation in Honors, Advanced Placement, or International Baccalaureate Programs.

4.  Participation in sports/music programs.

5.  Honor Societies such as National, Math, Foreign Language, Music, etc... (yes there are different honor societies for specialized areas).

6.  Participation in external programs with an eye toward community service and involvement such as Church programs, Boy/Girl Scouts, 4-H, etc...

7.  Three or four years of a foreign language does not hurt either.​

Regarding the AP courses, they are a great investment in time early on.  My daughter started college basically as a sophomore because of the number of AP classes taken (and passed) in High School.  They cut off about 30-hours of "General Education" requirements allowing her to take additional higher level classes at the University which is why she may graduate with a double major (Math/Chemistry) instead of a major and a minor.


Ahhh - good times are coming as you move into a new realm in a couple of years.


>>>>


----------

